# Witwatersrand & Johannesburg



## newacad (May 28, 2008)

Hi,
I am considering a position at the University of Wits, and I would appreciate any and all advice regarding the Uni, where to live, and how to live a safe, happy life in Johannesburg. Info on primary education and childcare would help, too. Is it absolutely necessary to own a car?

The residents whose postings I have read describe it as safe and nice if one takes the proper precautions, but how much of a lifestyle-change does that require? Especially with young children, etc. How expensive is life there, with paying for proper security, etc?

Thanks!!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I don't know where Wits is located, but downtown Jo'burg wasn't safe when I used to go there in the early 80's. Suburban areas like Sandton were fine, though.

I hope someone can give you a better answer than that.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Well Wits is 15 min from Sandton, On M1, jsut before u take offramp for Fordsburg. cant say if u can saty in Fordsburg. I dont think that will be safe place to live. I was in Sandton.. that was safest place.. but some incident took place there too....

Yes u have to won a car.. else u cannot go out.. I mean i u can go out.. But u cannot come back without getting mugged 

In sandton u'll get flat for around5-7K per month i guess 
Then grocery will take 1000-1500rands....

And for petrol it depends how much u gonn a drive.. Like in my case i was driving from Sandton to Commisioner Street.. And during weekend i was driving alot for parties and all.. s it was coing around 1500Rands ......

Oh ya and i lived alone there.. U may have to add some more amount depending upon number of people in family.

Cheers
Anurag


----------



## newacad (May 28, 2008)

*thanks!*

Thank you for the information. Where is the best place to look for flats? Mail and Guardian online? Somewhere else?

Cheers!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

hmmmmm 

property24.co.za

check this out 

Cheers


----------



## SABrits (Jul 13, 2009)

So many areas around there - and yes absolutely a car - no public transport at all. Be aware of your surroundings is best advise


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Melville/Auckland Park/Parktown North swinging around to Killarney/Illovo is where most of the academe would live,there is a Daily Bus service into Jhbg and then out again to Wits but you dont really want to use it.
Those suburbs are probably 10 miles(16kms) at most from Wits as a crow flies but an hour by car at rush hour.
Schooling and creches are plentiful in those suburbs but mostly private and therefore expensive in SA Terms.


----------

